# Any niagara bass players out there??



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Trying to put together a little sumthin to help pay my bar tab!
Vocals an asset, knowing a good drummer... Priceless.

http://stcatharines.kijiji.ca/c-com...or-RocknRoll-cover-project-W0QQAdIdZ487127584


----------

